# What is the proper way to insured driving Grubhub??



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I never ever end up being in vague system like this before.

Even fubar was okjust buy rideshare sheet and keep driving

food delivery real mess ppl say GH covers nothing.
What am i supposed to buy? 

Personal insurance along with on demand services? 🍕 
personal with rideshare? 🚕 
commeercial? 🚛 
general liability? 💡 
workers comp? I’m the owner and employee 😬

or fick all and apply dominos 🍕

insurance is biggest and most legit scam which one ☝🏻 I go for


kudos


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I go with personal insurance with Rideshare add on for CA.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Call your insurance agent and ask them. I have a rideshare endorsement in Florida, that covers me with people in the car however I am not sure if it covers me while delivering food as that option is not available in my area.

I honestly don't know what food delivery companies cover either. Are you covered while on a delivery?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Call your insurance agent and ask them. I have a rideshare endorsement in Florida, that covers me with people in the car however I am not sure if it covers me while delivering food as that option is not available in my area.
> 
> I honestly don't know what food delivery companies cover either. Are you covered while on a delivery?


Now you've got me wondering.....
With Uber-eats, you're not covered at all, except your own endorsements? I doubt if they would pay for an accident.
I've got some research to to.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Generally, you need commercial insurance to do food delivery. Rideshare endorsements generally don't apply for food delivery, and I think UberEATS is the only app that provides insurance to drivers even while on trip. The others would rely on your own insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

“I just stopped for takeout on my way home officer...”


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

2starDriver said:


> I never ever end up being in vague system like this before.
> 
> Even fubar was okjust buy rideshare sheet and keep driving
> 
> ...


Talk to an insurance agent. 

GH provides NO insurance
DD provides liability only AFTER you go thru your own
Not ALL RS add ons cover food delivery. Some do some don't
Commercial insurance (not rs add on) is very expensive but true protection
Most drivers only have personal and will not tell anyone they were on a delivery if in an accident. The pizza won't tell


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I just switched from GEICO to USAA becuase the former did not have ANY RS coverage, only commercial. lol no.

USAA will cover food delivery AS LONG AS its via an app/tnc. So if you are delivering for a local mom&pop the USAA RS coverage WILL NOT BE SUFFICIENT. You WILL NEED COMMERCIAL.

If its app based, then they will cover you. Its still a gray area... they specifically list DD and UE, but not GH. I don't think they realize GH may not have any coverage for drivers like UE etc has.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Commercial insurance is the only true coverage for any of the app based companies you work.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Commercial insurance is the only true coverage for any of the app based companies you work.


Why would you pay to cover a TNCs liability?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

@NOXDriver @Teksaz @Seamus @Trafficat

My current company Drive insurance (same as progressive, when u buy from agent the name turns to drive insurance. Using progressive app) let me add tnc endorsement for $52. I tried many times before always told to get commercial.
Now I'm rest assured that it covers rideshare/delivery. Declaration page below.












Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "I just stopped for takeout on my way home officer..."


i heard that insurance companies pull your on-demand Services activity in case of an accident


----------

